# BSRT's Tyco timed Spinner Arms



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

For any of you guys who like using BSRT's Tyco timed Spinner armature's,this is news you might be interested in.
Don't be scared to let BSRT know you like their Spinner arms,the only way we'll probably get BSRT to keep on producing the Tyco Spinner,is to have lots of customer imput

http://planetofspeed.net/BBS/viewtopic.php?t=3731&sid=72c48ca19fe173cf80acc7cd0c780a9f


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

That's a bummer!


----------

